# Glocks uncomfortable?



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

I know Glocks are everyones favourite gun, but tried 3 last weekend and found them to be really uncomfortable to handle. Is it just me?

I found a 45 Baretta (could have been a 1911) far more comfortable for instance.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have small hands and the Glocks feel terrible to me. Very "box-like". Its not that I don't like the Glock as a reliable gun, just very uncomfortable.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Glocks are on a more open platform. They are made to fit the more natural wrist locked position. Without looking down the sight quickly lock your wrist and point most other guns naturally. They have a tendency to point slightly downwards. Now do the same with a Glock. It will be slightly higher and more natural locked wrist position.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought the same till I got the Baby Glock a 26 Gen 4 changeable backstraps, now I love it.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Try a Springfield XD or XDM they have a grip angle more like a 1911


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

tinman said:


> I know Glocks are everyones favourite gun.


Not even close. Get something that fits you.


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with Pomp. I got the XD sub compact and it feels great. I also like the safety features of the Springfield. Mine is comparable in size to the Glock 26.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

tinman said:


> I know Glocks are everyones favourite gun,


Nope! not at all! I've shot a couple of Glocks, but don't remember the model's. 1 was a 45 the other a 9. The .45 had, to me, about the lightest recoil of any 45 I've ever shot. But it plain didn't feel right and the 9 didn't feel right either. What feels right and points right for one person will not be right for everyone. To me the 1911 feels fine but so does the XD and the Ruger P series, 3 very different guns. The Ruger KP90DC is the one I choose to carry but many people find it uncomfortable. There is no such thing as 1 size fits all!:no:


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I find a Sig P229 far superior to any Glock.


----------



## JonInGB (Apr 6, 2012)

bcbz71 said:


> Not even close. Get something that fits you.


^^^^^ What he said. Glocks happen to fit me really well, but that won't help you at all. Whatever fits you best is what to go with.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Glocks are brilliant in their simplicity, reliability, and durability. That being said, the ergos are completely off for some people. I will reserve final judgement for me when I can handle a Gen 4.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Glocks are the most comfortable for me. I love the way they fit my had. Took my wife gun shopping a few years ago and she handled probably 20-25 guns. We came home with a G26. We both have small hands.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Eh, they're not for everybody... But they are for me


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Browning High Power......................


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Flock*

My two cents,a gun should fit you ,I will use a different caliber to get fit and feel right try several at a shop ,trigger safety grip feel then decide ,a caliber you are comfortable with ,a common caliber 9,40,45,380 ,etc Maxfold


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I like the way they fit my bear paw sized hand, especially the 20 and 21. I also had Ruger P90s in the past, they fit me as well.

It's all in what you're comfortable with but the more you shoot it the more comfortable you will get with it.

Rick


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

just got my wife a g19 g3 for our anniversary (had it durakoted pink and lime green, ill post pictures later) shot it last sunday (first glock ive ever fired) i like it..its not my favorite, but i like it. its a little small in my gorilla hands, but it was comfortable and accurate and those 15 round clips are a frigin blast on rapid fire



shootnstarz said:


> I also had Ruger P90s in the past, they fit me as well.
> 
> i just shot my p90 sunday as well..LOVE IT..fits me perfectly with hogue grips. the trigger is mushy, but hey, its a double action S.S. 45 under 400$ and i can hot 8 milk jugs of water at 25yds pretty darn fast..


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

I like the way my brother explains it. If he picks up a gun and it fits, he says it feels like a good hand-shake. It took me a while to understand that; and I did not like the Glock when they first came in the US, not even once they made it into local law enforcement. Mattel toys!!

I have since swung toward appreciating the Glock; and coming from an old dye in the wool 1911 fan, that is a land mark!!

I like the reliability of Glock, like the 1911 they shoot, and shoot and shoot....with rarely a failure. The 1911 feels better to the old hand, and align with the forearm naturally with the wrist held straight, but there ARE sights on both pistols!!

I added a Crimson Trace Laser Grip last weekend to a Glock 19 that I felt was a perfect size 9mm. It is smaller than the Beretta, it felt good in my hand, and was a Glock with that well tested reliability.

After adding the CT clamp on laser grip, it felt odd....not the same and I wondered if I had messed up. It felt odd, and the pistol felt like it was swollen in the middle of the grip.

After handling the gun for almost a week I decided that I like the CT front activated grip. The battery adds girth in the palm area, much like Hogue palm swell grips did on the 1911. The Glock 19 grip, which felt pretty good before, felt like it made a good hand-shake!! The barrel seemed to line up with my forearm with a straight wrist….in short; it pointed as well as my favorite 1911 I think!!

In my opinion, if you have large "palm a basketball" hands, the large and medium (compact) frame Glock will all fit and function for you, the sub-compacts may fit well enough to function, but will feel better to the folks with smaller hands.

No one platform fits all, but Glock come closest with its line of pistols. Throw in the many after-market suppliers; and it is a new pistol fever equal to (or surpassing) the 1911 fan club. That is a great design but; with new materials and calibers, is now dated.

Put any hate mail in the toilet please!!! LOL


----------



## NHManontheMountain (Aug 1, 2011)

*Glocks have to do with presentation*

I also hated glocks while i was using a weaver style stance. My sights never indexed right, the grip angle stunk and i did not like the feel. What i learned later was that when you shoot isosceles the grip angle becomes natural, and when you present with full stretched arms the grip (like magic) fits the shape of your hands. just some ideas for you to try. many force of force scenarios have been studied to find that everyone (to include highly trained shooters) will forget all training and present isoceles with full extension.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> I thought the same till I got the Baby Glock a 26 Gen 4 changeable backstraps, now I love it.



+1 on the G26 Gen 4. Love mine also. :thumbsup:

I have the 17, 19, and the 26. They all shoot good, but the new Gen 4 is nice.


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

*grips...*



Chris V said:


> I have small hands and the Glocks feel terrible to me. Very "box-like". Its not that I don't like the Glock as a reliable gun, just very uncomfortable.


Depending on hand size, yes the Glock can be very uncomfortable to some. Smaller hands have trouble wrapping around the boxy grip. However if your hands are big enough... you could put a grip on the Glock to make the fit a little more comfortable.

Someone suggested the XD. I agree. They are much more contoured and ergonomic. However the Glock is a tried and true platform.


----------

